# Do loud noises make cubes pop?



## Owen (Mar 12, 2010)

Whenever there is a loud noise, my cube pops. Does cube usually do this?



(I am serious.)


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 12, 2010)

i never heard that before. That is realllyyyy weirdddd. I always have loud noises when i'm cubing. Maybe your cube is too loose


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 12, 2010)

Loud noise = turning fast + hitting something while turning = pop?

wait. does your cube make the loud noises or do you?
LOL i have no idea


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2010)

No, loud noises do not directly make your cube pop.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> No, loud noises do not directly make your cube pop.



Wow, that was polite.  

Anyway, my cube pops *only* right after I eat a banana if it's a thursday 4:23 PM!!!

Seriously: It's probably that you are not hearing your cube sound anymore, you lose your confidence and you start to solve it harder which makes it pop. I guess...


----------



## Feryll (Mar 12, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> 16:23 PM!!!


What?

OT: I think that my F II hisses at me right before it pops. The sound of the pieces hitting something their not supposed to causes noise and makes it pop, since it's not in the right place.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 12, 2010)

The increased vibrations in the air causes pieces in some cubes to misalign, if it is close to the cube's natural frequency. Similar to breaking a wine glass with sound, but plastic doesn't shatter like glass does.

(I'm kidding).


----------



## riffz (Mar 13, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > No, loud noises do not directly make your cube pop.
> ...



How was he being rude?

And no, loud noises would not cause your cube to pop.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 13, 2010)

my old A II is incredibly loud, but it barely pops...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

SCREAM and solve your cube.
see what happens.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe, as Patrick said the sounds in the surroundings approach the natural frecuency of your cube, but that is highly improbable!


----------



## TioMario (Mar 13, 2010)

Have you ever thought about the noises' effects on your own body?

For instance, a loud surprise noise could make your muscles contract ending in a turning FAIL and an ugly pop...

That is more probable than resonance... A LOT more... like a 100% more...



Spoiler



*cough**********cough*


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

TioMario said:


> Have you ever thought about the noises' effects on your own body?
> 
> *For instance, a loud surprise noise could make your muscles contract ending in a turning FAIL and an ugly pop...*
> 
> ...



I've trained my body to not get surprised easily. Instead, mai ears move :3.
Very useful for looking Hawrd and tough... >:d


----------



## TioMario (Mar 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever thought about the noises' effects on your own body?
> ...



What are you? some kind of Rambo?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

TioMario said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > TioMario said:
> ...



or rabbit?


----------



## esquimalt1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah it's probably you hearing the loud noise and not so much the cube and your mind wants to hear the cube more or something.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> I've trained my body to not get surprised easily. Instead, mai ears move :3.
> Very useful for looking Hawrd and tough... >:d


Funny, I do the same thing... except I didn't train myself to do it  The only "training" I did was accidentally finding out how to wiggle my ears. Eventually when something surprised me, I normally would just pull my ears back, instead of jumping or tensing up like I used to do. Something has to be really surprising for me to jump.


----------



## kunz (Mar 13, 2010)

i didn't really notice it until you said something lol i think it just makes you jump a little i mean ill listen to music when i cube and that doesn't make me pop but if you hear somthing random you probably jump a little and that _is_ what causes pops


----------



## blade740 (Mar 13, 2010)

If you have to say "I am serious" you should know right off the bat that your question is retarded.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 13, 2010)

blade740 said:


> If you have to say "I am serious" you should know right off the bat that your question is retarded.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> Whenever there is a loud noise, my cube pops. Does cube usually do this?
> 
> 
> 
> (I am serious.)


When theres construction going on next door your cube pops? What a shame ;O


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> Whenever there is a loud noise, my cube pops. Does cube usually do this?
> 
> 
> 
> (I am serious.)





Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever there is a loud noise, my cube pops. Does cube usually do this?
> ...








...And the answer to Owen is that there are three possibilities:
a) Coincidence...
b) The cubing gods hate you and mess with your cube
c) I dunno... I thought having three choices would make my answer seem more elaborate.


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Judging from the smiley, I'm thinking that Mr. Perge was being serious, not sarcastic, about my comment. And to be honest I have no idea why I didn't say something rude. I haven't really been rude at all lately. All the newcomers are getting the impression that I'm all passive and nice or something. Something should be done about this. 

Actually, now that I say that, I recall Mr. Pochmann challenging me to the nicest member award for next year, so maybe I should continue with the niceties.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 13, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> The increased vibrations in the air causes pieces in some cubes to misalign, if it is close to the cube's natural frequency. Similar to breaking a wine glass with sound, but plastic doesn't shatter like glass does.
> 
> (I'm kidding).



You can't be serious..


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2010)

wubiks said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > The increased vibrations in the air causes pieces in some cubes to misalign, if it is close to the cube's natural frequency. Similar to breaking a wine glass with sound, but plastic doesn't shatter like glass does.
> ...


Nice


----------



## Novriil (Mar 13, 2010)

To mythbusters!


----------



## adimare (Mar 13, 2010)

How loud are we talking about? My cube occasionally pops when I expose it to 180 decibels or more (I should know better and stop cubing below space shuttle launches tho).


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 13, 2010)

adimare said:


> How loud are we talking about? My cube occasionally pops when I expose it to 180 decibels or more (I should know better and stop cubing below space shuttle launches tho).



lolpost is win.


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 13, 2010)

there ya go


----------



## Muesli (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a classic example of READING TOO MUCH INTO A PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## wubiks (Mar 13, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> Maybe, as Patrick said the sounds in the surroundings approach the natural frecuency of your cube, but that is highly improbable!



that's why I said "you can't be serious.."


----------



## wubiks (Mar 13, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> This is a classic example of READING TOO MUCH INTO A PROBLEM!!!!



Exactly!


----------



## wubiks (Mar 13, 2010)

TioMario said:


> Have you ever thought about the noises' effects on your own body?
> 
> For instance, a loud surprise noise could make your muscles contract ending in a turning FAIL and an ugly pop...
> 
> ...



We're talking about vibrates on a solid, cube. Not how a vibration (noise) triggers your nerves or startles you to create a muscle contraction.. so wtf are you talking about.. and I don't understand what your spoiler is saying "********" to...


----------



## Muesli (Mar 13, 2010)

wubiks said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever thought about the noises' effects on your own body?
> ...


Did you actually read the entire post at all?


----------

